# wisdom teeth



## Buckbeak (Sep 18, 2011)

my wisdom teeth are killing me. dose anyone know a way to help with the pain, and/or a good place to get free dental surgery or any alternative to surgery


----------



## eclipse (Sep 18, 2011)

slightly dissolve some asprin in water, so its a paste, and cover the area where it hurts, and/or use orajel? i'm not sure if there is surgery for wisdom teeth, you just gotta ride it out. mine took about a month to stop hurting....enjoy!


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 18, 2011)

when i cut mine i had been playing blues harmonica for 6 years. after they came in i had to re teach myself from mary had a little lamb on up. a few never came in. i rested alot kept whiskey on it and chewed pizza crusts till they came in. cuttin toofies is a bitch!


----------



## bicycle (Sep 18, 2011)

I had pain for almost a year until i got rid of the tooth.
im not sure how its in the states but here you just pay your monthly insurance and basic things at the dentist like check up or getting rid of wisdom teeth is free.
they took the tooth out, but after that i was sick for 2 weeks and i had inflamations for like 2 months, now its finally normal again


----------



## veeteephil (Sep 18, 2011)

Berkeley CA has a free dental clinic.

http://www.berkeleyfreeclinic.org/pages/dental


----------



## oki (Sep 19, 2011)

yea get them pulled, its for the best.


----------



## Ireen (Jan 12, 2013)

If they are impacted you will have to get them removed or they will hurt like a bitch and make you very sick. They will also most likely become infected(if they have broke through your gums). the best way to get rid of the pain is to apply pressure and rub your gums around the area of the teeth and take pain killers. I had to deal with mine trying to come in for a year+ before i got them out there was no way mine could come in as it is i don't have enough room in my jaw for the teeth i already had. I had the worst head aches and my throat would swell up and get white blisters all over in addition my jaw/mouth hurt really bad and some times i thought i was gonna puke from the pain.Also had a hard time eating once it got really bad. Getting them out was the best/ most expensive thing i ever did. If you get them out make absolute sure you keep the sockets clean because getting an infected socket is almost as bad as the tooth trying to come in maybe worse.


----------

